# kevo, MA_PE, or other moderator



## McEngr (Jun 22, 2011)

Since the SE I and SE II don't exist anymore, do you think we should change the title (or subtitle) of this particular forum to say 16 Hour SE exam?

Respectfully submitted,

McEngr


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmm, I didn't think about that.

I'll ask "the man."


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 22, 2011)

sounds reasonable to me, too.

Gotta stay with the times.


----------



## RGCSQUARE (Jun 23, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> sounds reasonable to me, too.
> Gotta stay with the times.


Hey MA PE, Iam assuming you are up there in MA, I used to live in Mass and was up there for many years.

I was lay off in Jan/2009, moved down near DC and lucky me got a job doing building engineering.

How things in Mass? Which co. you work for?

BTW. i took the saturday Lateral test, still waiting here for the results..........


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 23, 2011)

Howdy. Things are great in MA - home of the 2011 Stanley Cup Champion Boston Bruins.

It could be warmer and sunnier though. We're in the 60's andcloudy now.

I work for a consulting firm in Boston.


----------



## McEngr (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice new forum title. I feel like someone is antagonizing me, but oh well... LOL!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 29, 2011)

Someone's trying to tell us something....


----------

